# دقق وقول الغلطه فين ؟؟



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2010)

لى امنية الا ينقل من المنتدى العام اللى بحبة 
لاى قسم تانى 
البيت بيتكم دة مجرد رجاء 


:download:

*




*

*هاأقدم لكم صورة فيها غلطة ممكن تكون الغلطة دى عقائدية أو طقسية أو لاهوتية. عليك تقول الغلطة ايه ولو صححتها تكون ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز .*​
​*وأول بدايتنا مع صورة الملاك ميخائيل. يلا دقق وقول الغلط فين وليه؟؟؟؟؟*



*

*

متجدد​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: دقق وقول  احممم*

*الصوره بتاعت الملاك ميخائيل فى فى بطنه سره ودا غلط لانو ملاك
*​


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: دقق وقول  احممم*



+ cupid + قال:


> *الصوره بتاعت الملاك ميخائيل فى فى بطنه سره ودا غلط لانو ملاك
> *​



*صح يا مينا برافو عليك*

*على فكره فكره الموضوع حلوة جدا*
​


----------



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2010)

الموضوع من قرائاتى على النت 
نقلتة لانة عجبنى جدا 

:download:

تمام التمام يا مينا 
ما انت مسيحى اهه 
وتعرف بالعقيدة 
ههههههههههههههه
ما تقولش على نفسك شرير بقى 

هههههههههههه






تستاهل 













الاجابة موضحة فى الصورة



الخطأ فى الصوره الموجوده لرئيس الملائكه الجليل ميخائيل الخطأ فيها فى وجود صره فى بطن الملاك رغم ان الملاك مخلوق مش مولود


:download:

الصورة التالية 
فين الشباب 
 

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2010)

*معنا الصورة الثانية *



*



*





*الصورة دى مش طقسية وفيها حاجة غلط. إيه الغلط اللى فى الصورة؟؟؟*


​


----------



## MATTEW (15 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *معنا الصورة الثانية *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الغلطه ان الجنود مكنوش موجودين لما المسيح قام *


----------



## MATTEW (15 مارس 2010)

*لكن الجنود خافم الأنهم شافم الملاك 

2 وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ  مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ وَجَلَسَ  عَلَيْهِ. 
3 وَكَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَالْبَرْقِ وَلِبَاسُهُ أَبْيَضَ  كَالثَّلْجِ. 
4 فَمِنْ خَوْفِهِ ارْتَعَدَ الْحُرَّاسُ وَصَارُوا  كَأَمْوَاتٍ. *


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2010)

*الصوره دى فيها غلطات كتيير اصلا

منها ان المسيح كان مدفون فى قبر محفور فى جبل على ما اعتقد

وكمان مفيش اى اثر للمسامير او الحربه اللى اضرب بيها المسيح
والمسيح قام من الاموات وبعد كدا جه الملاك دحرج الحجر
*​


----------



## MATTEW (15 مارس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *الصوره دى فيها غلطات كتيير اصلا
> 
> منها ان المسيح كان مدفون فى قبر محفور فى جبل على ما اعتقد
> 
> ...


*
60 وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي كَانَ قَدْ نَحَتَهُ فِي  الصَّخْرَةِ ثُمَّ دَحْرَجَ حَجَراً كَبِيراً عَلَى بَابِ الْقَبْرِ  وَمَضَى. 

++++++++++
46 فَاشْتَرَى كَتَّاناً فَأَنْزَلَهُ وَكَفَّنَهُ بِالْكَتَّانِ  وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرٍ كَانَ مَنْحُوتاً فِي صَخْرَةٍ وَدَحْرَجَ حَجَراً  عَلَى بَابِ الْقَبْرِ. 

+++++++++
تمام بس تقريبا في ايديه جزء احمر اللي هو اثر المسامير بس يمكن نقاء الصوره مش حلو *


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2010)

*لا على فكره مفيش مسامير خالص
*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 مارس 2010)

*كيوبيد صح مفيش اثر مسامير ولا حربة في جنب يسوع*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (15 مارس 2010)

*ياااه الموضوع جميل جدا *
*حاانتظر الصورة التالية *
*متابعة *
*_____oooooooooo_______oooooooo
___ooooooooooooo___ooooooooooooo
___oooooooooooooo_oooooooooooooo
___ooooooooooooo أooooooooooooo
____oooooooooooo ل oooooooooooo
_____ooooooooooo ف ooooooooooo
______oooooooooo ش oooooooooo
_________ooooooo ك oooooooo
___________ooooo ر oooooo
_____________ooo oooo
______________oo ooo
_______________o o
_______________ooo
______________oo
_____________o
___________o *​​


----------



## Mason (15 مارس 2010)

_موضوع رائع يا قمر_
_بس لى راى بسيط هو المفروض حضرتك_
_تقولى فية كام خطأ بالتحديد_
_علشان الأجابة تكون دقيقة جدا_

_هو فى صورة السيد المسيح _
_مكان الحربة بس مش موجودة_​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2010)

*لا يا ميسو الصوره فيها اكتر من غلطه الحربه والمسامير والقبر *


----------



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2010)

لتانى مرة كيوبيد مينا 
ممتاز 
دقة ملاحظتك تمام التمام 


:download:

برافوووووو












​




برافو كيوبيد 
​








 

فعلا قبر السيد المسيح كان منحوت فى الصخر مش زى اللى فى الصورة

جراحات السيد المسيح غير موجودة 
ولا اثار المسامير 

والجنود كانوا موجودين وقت القيامة وارتاعوا وخافوا 
وتمت رشوتهم من قبل اليهود 
لانهم شافوا وشهدوا 

فية بس غلطة صغنونة 

ان ما فيش مدنيين عند القبر 
كانوا عساكر فقط 

كمان 
اللى كان نايم 
الحرس لا ينامون 




شكرا  على متابعتكم للموضوع

وانتظرو الصورة القادمة وهى هتكون سهلا شويا








:download:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 مارس 2010)

*موضوع حلو بجد
ثانكس اسمشيال
 متاااااااابعه​*


----------



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2010)

ودلوقتى مع الصورة الثالثة ويارب كل احبائى يشتركو ويجوبو ويشوفو اية الغلط اللى
فى الصورة ومع الصورة








*

*


*الصورة دى فيها غلطتين إيه هما؟ يلا كله يحاول ويجاوب معانا *​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2010)

*الحربه فى اليمين

ومكان المسامير غلط المفروض فى المعصم مش فى كف اليد
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مارس 2010)

عجبنى جدااااااااااااااا الموضوع ده يا حبيبتى
تسلم ايدك 
ومتابعة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 مارس 2010)

*رجلين المسيح من تحت كانوا فوق بعض وبمسمار واحد


وفى نور فوق بيتهيىء لى الدنيا كانت ضلمه
​*


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2010)

*مش هاينفع كده يا مينا
*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (15 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
اولا اشكر حضرتك علي الموضوع الجميل ده
ثانيا
مكان المسمار غلط في ليد وكمان انا لحظت ان اليد مغلقه علي المسمار غلط
والرجلين كانوا فوق بعض
شكراااااااا ليكي
الرب يباركك
وفي انتظار صوره جديده
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2010)

*خلاص يا مارسيلينو مش هدخل تانى هنا
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Mason (15 مارس 2010)

_الخطأ الأول : رجلين السيد المسيح_
_مش على بعض وبمسمارين مش بمسمار واحد_
_الخطأ التانى بس مش متأكدة اوى _
_هو اللوحة اللى فوق راس السيد المسيح _
_مكتوبة غلط_

_وفى انتظار الصورة القادمة ياقمر_​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2010)

هوة كيوبيد مكتسح الاجابات الصح فعلا 
لكن 
المرة دى سويتى سويتى كوكى 
هية اللى تكسب 
كمان 
الامورة ضحكة طفل + الغالية ميسو 


نقول 

لسويتى سويتى كوكى الف مبروك 
يا احلى امورة 


بــــــــــــــــــــــرافــــــــــــــــو

سويتى سويتى كوكى 
اجابتك صحيحة






تستهلى













( الحربة فى اليمين وليس فى الشمال).

انتظرو الصورة الرابعة​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2010)

*

*​
مع الصورة الرابعة

يلا كله يحاول ويجاوب معانا. الصورة دى فيها غلطة. إيه هى؟؟؟؟؟؟












​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2010)

*مش هجاوب مع انى عارف*:hlp:​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *مش هجاوب مع انى عارف*:hlp:​


 




:download:

مارسللينو شخصيتة قوية 
خوفك كيوبيد 

بنهدى النفوس 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## alaakamel30 (16 مارس 2010)

لسه اول مرة اشوف الموضوع بس مش عارف فى فلوس للفايزين ولا لاء ههههههه
عموما الصورة الرابعة يد العذراء الشمال التى تحمل الصولجان بها ستة اصابع


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مبيفرقش معايا يا اسمشيال مش هياكل معايا تهدية النفوس
** عادى انا ومرسيلينو واحد بس طالما مارسيلينو مش موجود ناو هقول الاجابه*
*كلام علاء صح بس فى غلطه اكبر من دى


اللى هيسحق راس الحيه هو المسيح مش ام النور
*​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (16 مارس 2010)

بجد موضوع حلو اوى وعجبنى جداااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك خدمتك asmicheal 

بس اعطونا فرصة نجاوب يلا فى انتظار الصورة القادمة

ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *مبيفرقش معايا يا اسمشيال مش هياكل معايا تهدية النفوس*
> ...







:download:




*

*


تمام يا مينا 
يا مكتسح الموضوع 

ما انت طقسى اهه 
امال مطلع على نفسك اشاعة لية انك شرير 


ههههههههههههههههههه


بس 






فعلا فعلا فعلا




بــــــــــــــــــــــرافــــــــــــــــو



اجابتك صح 100%


نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية 
نسل المرأة هو السيد المسيح الذى سحق الحية بموته وقيامته
وليس السيدة العذراء 





















يا شباب المسابقة سهلا جدا ارجو المشركة


الصورة الخامسة قريبا جدا​


:download:

كيوبيد ارجوك لا تشارك 
انا اللى برجوك 
علشان بقية الاعضاء 

اوك يا مكتسح 

هههههههههههههههههههه


:download:​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> كيوبيد ارجوك لا تشارك
> انا اللى برجوك
> علشان بقية الاعضاء
> 
> ...



*ماشى:new6::new6:
*​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (16 مارس 2010)

امال فين الصورة كل دة واحنا مستنيين


:t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:




​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2010)

​الصورة الخامسة​


ونركز جامد علشان نعرف فين الغلط اللى فى الصورة


والصورة بين اديكم














دى صورة كاروز ديارنا المصرية مار مرقس . ياترى إيه الغلط اللى فى الصورة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟








مستنية روددكم الجميلة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








:download:
​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (16 مارس 2010)

الصورة دى للقديس ماري مرقس واللى فى الصورة دة مش مارى مرقس

بيتهيألى دى صورة الانبا بولا


​


----------



## +Coptic+ (16 مارس 2010)

*في الصورة مار مرقس بيكتب في كتاب لكن في وقتة مكنش الكتاب بالشكل ده
كان مخطوطات*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2010)

*اجابتك غلط هو فعلا مارمرقس

بس الصوره دى صعبه
انا عارف الاجابه
هسهلكم
اقرو هنا وانتو تعرفو

اقرو بالظبط اول قطعه اللى قبل كلمة اعتراض
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2010)

*مش هو دى القصه يا ماجد فى حاجه اكبر من كدا
*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (17 مارس 2010)

*انت تقصد يا مينا ان سن مار مرقس اصغر من اللي في الصورة*


----------



## Mason (17 مارس 2010)

_الغلط اللى فى الصورة هو الاسد اللى جنب_
_القديس نايم والمفروض انة مش نايم_
_ورأسة فيها شعر كمان لكن فى الصورة دى مش فيها _

_ميرسى اسميشال على الصورة_
_ربنا يبارك خدمتك_​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *انت تقصد يا مينا ان سن مار مرقس اصغر من اللي في الصورة*




*بالظبط كدا يا مان*30:


----------



## asmicheal (17 مارس 2010)

مش هقدر انكر فضل كيوبيد باشا 
هوة اللى اوحى ليك بالاجابة ماجد 


لكن 

لان الصورة تخص اغلى غالى عليا 
شفيعى الاسد مارمرقص 
استاذنكم 


*ما لا تعرفة عن الاسد مارمرقص 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91537













ما رمرقص لة اسمان 


الاول :يهودى =يوحنا=اللة تحنن

الاسم الثانى : لاتينى =مرقص=المطرقة الثقيلة =المرزبة 


اسم مرقص صحة نطقة MARCOS ماركوس 


كانت عائلة القديس مرقص من مستوطنى مقاطعة الخمس مدن الغربية


فى اقليم برقة ب ليبيا الان 


ولم تكن فى الحقيقة مدنا بل مقاطعات شاسعة تقطنها جاليات 



1 رومانية ........ذات سلطان تحت الحكم الرومانى ويحكمها حاكم 



2 يونانية .....ذات كثرة وسيادة علمية 


3 يهودية ... اكبر الجاليات اليهودية فى افريقيا 


كانت عائلة مرقص فى اغنى هذة المقاطعات ........

مدينة كيرنى او سيرنى القيروان كيرناؤس


ومدينة القيروان واقعة فى بقاع خصبة وعلى مستوى عال من الغنى وتسمى بالجبل الاخضر 


وهذة المدن الخمس كانت فى ايام مرقص الرسول داخل حدود مصر الشماليةالغربية 



وكانت جميعها تحت الحكم الرومانى


وبالتالى دخلت المدن الخمس تحت رعاية الكنيسة القبطية بعد دخولها للمسيحية 




تعلم مرقص الرسول على ايدى اساتذة يونان ورومان(لاتين) واتقن اليونانية واللاتينية



حتى انهم من لغتة استطاعوا-العلماء - ان يعرفوا ما هو من كتاباتة وما هو الدخيل عليها ...



فاصبح انجيل مرقص وكانة وثيقة لغوية فريدة فى اسلوبها وكلماتها ونحوها اللغوى


تحمل التراث المسيحى والكنسى الاول والاقدم 





نشا مرقص الرسول وسط عائلة يهودية متدينة


وتربى على الايمان بغيرة ودعى مرقص فى بعض المخطوطات بالزيلوطى ZEALOT=الغيور 



هاجرت عائلة مرقص لاورشليم بعد هجوم البربر على القيروان فى اواخر عهد اغسطس قيصر 30قم الى 14م 



وحملت معها ثروتها للارض المقدسة بفلسطين 




كانت عائلة مرقص لها حيثية على المستوى الحكومى والسياسى فى فلسطين 


مما اهل مرقص ان يحضر محاكمات السيد المسيح فى اورشليم لاحقا لا كشاهد وحسب بل كمتابع عن قرب لدرايتة باللغة الرومانية 





من المعروف ان القديس مرقص ولد بعد ميلاد السيد المسيح ب 3 سنوات


وتعرف على السيد المسيح فى بداية خدمتة فى علية صهيون 




والد القديس مرقص ارسطو بولس اشترى قطعة ارض فى منحدر جبل الزيتون وهى سميت بستان جثمانى او معصرة الزيت وكانت من نتاجها تعيش اسرة مرقص 



اى ان مرقص الرسول كان صاحب بستان جثمانى الذى صلى فية السيد المسيح صلاتة الاخيرة قبل رحلة الصلب 




كان سمعان القيروانى ابا الكسندر وروفس كانوا يقيمون فى منزل القديس مرقص 



كتب مارمرقص انجيلة بين سنة 45م : 60م 




ويذكر المؤرخون انة وقت دخول مرقص الرسول الاسكندرية للبشارة بالمسيحية كان انجيلة فى يدة سنة 45 م

(سن مارمرقص وقت كتابة انجيلة حوالى 45 سنة )

و ترجم انجيل مرقص (المكتوب باللغة اليونانية) 



الى القبطية البحيرية (لغة المصريين كانت القبطى )ثم بعدها ب 100 سنة ترجم للهجة الصعيدية 





دخل مارمرقص الاسكندرية عن طريق الساحل الشمالى ما بين سنة42 :45 م 




ايام حكم كلوديوس قيصر


وعبر مارمرقص الشريط الساحلى حتى الاسكندرية




ودخل من باب شرق ومكانة الان قرب محطة الرمل



ثم اتجة شمالا قاصدا حى اليهود



وكان هذا الحى يحتل خمس المدينة وفى اجمل مواقعها 




وهناك عند باب الحى وجد انيانوس الاسكافى



وامن انيانوس هو واهل بيتة ورشم انيانوس اسقفا على الاسكندرية



وعين معة 3 كهنة 

ميليوس milius -كوردونوس kordonus - بريموس primos 

و 7 شمامسة








و مكث بالاسكندرية 7 سنوات 





وغادرها سنة 49 م وحضر مجمع اورشليم سنة 50 م 



( اضافة وذهب ليبشر فىبقية رحلتة التبشيرية ثم عاد للاسكندرية مرة اخرى ومكث فيها حتى استشهد بها ) 




وضع القديس مرقص القداس الالهى وصلى بة القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى وسجلة كتابة وسلمة للاسقف فروستوس المعين على الحبشة ليصلى بة 




ثم اضاف لة القديس كيرلس الكبير بعض الزيادات وسمى باسمة





استشهد القديس مرقص 25 ابريل 68 م فى منطقة بوكاليا بالاسكندرية (بجوار حمامات الشاطبى ) 





بركة صلاتة وشفاعتة تكون معنا جميعا




اضافة:



مار = قديس 


المسيحيون لا يعبدون القديسيين



وانما يؤمنوا ان القديس لجهادة الحسن حتى نهاية سيرتة هو قدوة نقتدى بها 




الشفاعة :الصلاة عنا امام اللة فى مكان انتظار القديسيين فردوس النعيم حتى تتم الايام وتقوم الدينونة العامة وينتقل الابرار الى ملكوت السموات يعيشون فيها للابد



وينتقل الاشرار الى الجحيم يصطلون نارة وبلا اى رجاء للتوبة او النجاة مع الشيطان وكل اعوانة الاشرار الى الابد *



:download:​*​



برافو برافو







ماجد  الغالى 








​*
:download:

​


----------



## asmicheal (17 مارس 2010)

*نهيب بالسيد كيوبيد مينا المكتسح *

*المساعدة من بعيد لبعيد *

*خللى الاعضاء يصحوا :a4::a4::a4:*


*:download:*

*

*
*

*




*الصورتين دول فيهم نفس الغلطة كله يفكر ويقول إيه هو الغلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​




*.

*​






*

*

*اكيد سهل اوى*



:download:


*يالالالالالالالالالالالا شباب *

*اجاباتكم *

​


----------



## zezza (17 مارس 2010)

حلوة اللعبة دى يا ايمى
ربنا يباركك
المفروض السيد المسيح يبقى على يميين الصورة مش شمالها 
صح ولا نو ؟!!!!


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2010)

*صح يا زيزا *


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2010)

*عايزين حاجات صعبة.... بقى
أشكرك تاسونى أسميشال
*​


----------



## asmicheal (17 مارس 2010)

zezza قال:


> حلوة اللعبة دى يا ايمى





zezza قال:


> ربنا يباركك
> المفروض السيد المسيح يبقى على يميين الصورة مش شمالها
> صح ولا نو ؟!!!!





:download:

احلى زيزا  تمام اجابتك يا اغلى الغاليات عليا 



اولا لازم تكون الملكة عن يمين الملك

ولازم تكون في هالة حول راس المسيح والعدرا
وكمان تاج فوق راس العدرا والمسيح
ولازم تكون ملابس العدرا ازرق في احمر 














الاجابة بتعتك صحيحة جدا




وربنا يبركك ويبارك فى منتدنا الجميل ده.


*على فكرة هى دى الصورة الطقسية للست العذراء بركة شفاعتها تكون معانا آمين.*




*

*

انتظرو الصورة القادمة





​


----------



## asmicheal (17 مارس 2010)

​
*ايه الغلط فى الصورة دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






*​


*:download:*

*همتكم شباب *

*فين *

*الغلط اللى بالصورة *


​


----------



## +Coptic+ (17 مارس 2010)

*الصورة بتاعة يوحنا المعمدان و يسوع بيكون ديما فيها صورة النور النزل من السماء و الحمامة(الروح القدس)*


----------



## فادية (17 مارس 2010)

*المسيح كان راكع في الميه  مش  واقف *
*صح والا مشششششششششششش*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2010)

*الصوره دى على فكره هتختلف من طائفه لطائفه*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2010)

*صح المسيح كان داخل الميه
لان المعموديه بالطريقه الاروذكسيه بالتغطيس
*


----------



## فادية (17 مارس 2010)

*مع اني كاثوليكية يا كيوبيد وجوزي ارثذوكسي *
*بس الصورة هي هي عندنا كمان *
*وحسب اعتقادي ولا مرة ظهرت صورة معموذية المسيح وهو واقف في المية* :t9:​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2010)

*اوكى يا استاذه فاديه بس فى طوائف العماد فيها بالرش
*


----------



## +Coptic+ (17 مارس 2010)

*انا مش طقسي قوي بس انا شفت صورة المعمودية قبل كده المسيح منحي بس و يوحنا المعمدان بيصب المياة علي راسة و النور نازل من السماء و الحمامة فوق راس يسوع*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2010)

*ممكن .... أقول حاجة
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2010)

*طبعا يا ابو تربو قول اللى انت عاوزه
*


----------



## فادية (17 مارس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *اوكى يا استاذه فاديه بس فى طوائف العماد فيها بالرش*



*انا  معك  اخي  العزيز  فعلا  عندنا  ( الكاثوليك ) العماذ  في الوقت  الحاضر  بالرش  بس  زمان  كان  بالغطس  كمان زي  الارثذوكس  يعني  انا  متعمدة  بالغطس  بس  الاطفال  دلوقتي  بتتعمذ بالرش*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2010)

الصورة....مش طقسية للطائفة الارئوذكسية لان الارثوذكس يؤمنوا بالمعمودية بالتغطيس...لان معمودية تعنى صبغة*Baptism* ....ولان الكتاب المقدس بيقول : (فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء كما جاء فى انجيل متى 3 : 16 
اما الصورة دى بتشير للمعمودية بالرش على ما اعتقد....
وكمان فين حلول الروح القدس على هيئة حمامة؟؟؟


----------



## +Coptic+ (17 مارس 2010)

*الله يخليكم بلاش كلام عن الطوائف عشان الموضوع ميتقفليش حسب قانون المنتدي و نزعل اختنا اسميشيل*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2010)

*لا  ماجد متقلقش الموضوع مش بيتعرض لنقد ولا اى حاجه تتدعو للغلق
متقلقش يا مان هههههههههه
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2010)

*انا اعرف الصورة بتاعة بابا يسوع وهو بيتعمد كان بالهيئة دى كما فى الصورة *:


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2010)

وثوانى هدورلكم على شرح الصورة دى....
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2010)

*أيقونة العماد أو المعمدان*
*السيد المسيح:*
*نراه له المجد فى ماء نهر الأردن ظهورآ وفقآ لتعليم الأنجيل و إيمان الكنيسة بالمعمودية بالتغطيس.*

* الحمامة:*
*نجدها فى أعلى الأيقونة وهى رمز للروح القدس ..فعندما أعتمد يسوع إنفتحت السماء ونزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة وكان صوت من السماء قائلآ:*
*" أنت أبنى الحبيب بك سررت "(لو 3 :21)*

*يوحنا المعمدان:*
*نرى يوحنا المعمدان مرتديآ ثوبآ من وبر الإبل ( الجمل) وهو رمز الإعتدال والأحتمال والجلد على الحقوين ( المنطقة)*
*يرمز الى التواضع وإحتقار العالم والحق ( أف 6 : 14 )*

*الملائكة:*
*أضيفت الملائكة للأيقونة منذ القرن الخامس والسادس  ونراهم يحملون ثياب المسيح.*

*الشجرة وبجوارها الفأس:*
*ظهرت صورة الشجرة وبجوارها الفأس فى الأيقونات منذ القرن العاشر.*
*فالشجرة تشير للأمة اليهودية والفأس يرمز للتعليم, " والآن قد وضعت الفأس على أصل الشجرة, فكل شجرة لاتصنع ثمرآ جيدآ تقطع وتلقى فى النار" ( مت 3: 10)*
*وفى بعض الأيقونات نجد شجر السنديان وهو يشير*
*الى الصليب كما تنبأ يوحنا  عن المسيح.*

*ثعبان السمك:*
*يظهر فى الأيقونات الحديثة ثعبان السمك " حنكليس " فى المياة*
*حيث يطأه المخلص ويسحقه بقدميه أو يلتف حول رجله, وهو يشير إلى روح الشر ( الشيطان).*
*" أنت شققت البحر بقوتك كسرت رؤوس التنانين على المياة " ( مز 74 : 13 )*
*نزول المسيح فى النهر بالأيقونة يشير إلى نزوله للجحيم وأنتصاره على  قوى الشر ( الشيطان).*

*الأسماك:*
*الأسماك فى النهر تشير للخليقة الفرحة بالظهور الإلهى أو تشير للمعمدين الجدد وظهرت فى الأيقونات منذ القرن التاسع والعاشر الميلادى.*

*المرجع:*

*نبذة " أيقونة الميلاد وأيقونة العماد"*
*للقمص جورجيوس وليم وهيب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2010)

*وعلى فكرة فى صورة  ليوحنا المعمدان مش صحيحة اللى هيه دى:

*






عارفين ليـــــــــــــــــــــه؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 مارس 2010)

ممكن علشان شايل رأسه على ايده  بعد ما قطعها هيرودس


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2010)

*صح أستاذة tota love

بس هو فعلآ استشهد بقطع راسه....يعنى الصورة دى بتقولنا ان يوحنا المعمدان شهيد...
لكن الأصح هى صورته وهو بيعمد السيد المسيح تبارك اسمه....
لأنه بيتميز يوحنا بصفته المعمدان...لكن الشهادة دى فى شهداء كتير فى الكنيسة لكن الصورة الصحيحة هى كما ذكرت وهو بيعمد.*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا لاضافتكم الرائعة المفيدة 

ونخص بالذكر الصعايدة اجدع ناس 

وحقيقى انتم جميعا تفرحوا 
بعميق معلوماتكم وكثير محبتكم 

المرة دى 
ماجد هوة اول واحد قال الاجابة الصح 

فعلا المعمودية بالتغطيس + ظهور الاقانيم الثلاثة 


لكن 

استاذة فادية لانها وحشانى جدا 
ولان ليدى فيرست 
ولانى ديمقراطية مش متعصبة لعنصر الامة الواحد= الستات 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


فنهنى استاذة فادية 
وخليها عليك يا ماجد المرة ى 

ومستنية اجابتك الصورة القادمة 


استاذة 



فادية 






الاجابة بتعتك صحيحة جدا







:download:



انتظرو الصورة القادمة


​


----------



## toty sefo (18 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *نهيب بالسيد كيوبيد مينا المكتسح *​
> *المساعدة من بعيد لبعيد *​
> *خللى الاعضاء يصحوا :a4::a4::a4:*​
> 
> ...


* على فكره يا جماعه فى الصوره التانيه السيد المسيح رافع صوباعين من ايده اليمين وده غلط لانه المفروض صباع واحد بس لانه اله واحد مع الاب فى الجوهر صح ولا غلط*​


----------



## جارجيوس (18 مارس 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااااائع يا اسميشيل
متابع معك​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> *على فكره يا جماعه فى الصوره التانيه السيد المسيح رافع صوباعين من ايده اليمين وده غلط لانه المفروض صباع واحد بس لانه اله واحد مع الاب فى الجوهر صح ولا غلط*​


 

:download:

اللة على الذكاء 
روعة يا توتى 
برافو عليكى فعلا 

تخيلى 

لم ار هذا الاختلاف 

حقيقى نورتينا يا امورة 

فعلا طبيعة واحدة للسيد المسيح 

فرصة نحط قانون الايمان 


:download:


*يتم البدء بصلاة: **بدء قانون الإيمان (نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقي)**.*

*بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد, الله الآب, ضابط الكل, خالق السماء و الأرض, ما يرى و ما لا يرى. نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح, إبن الله الوحيد, المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور, نور من نور, إله حق من إله حق, مولود غير مخلوق, مساو للآب فى الجوهر, الذى به كان كل شئ. هذا الذى من أجلنا نحن البشر, و من أجل خلاصنا, نزل من السماء و تجسد من الروح القدس و من مريم العذراء. تأنس و صلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطى. تألم و قبر و قام من بين الأموات فى اليوم الثالث كما فى الكتب, و صعد إلى السموات, و جلس عن يمين أبيه, و ايضاً يأتى فى مجده ليدين الأحياء و الأموات, الذي ليس لملكه إنقضاء.*
*نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس, الرب المحيي المنبثق من الآب. نسجد له و نمجده مع الآب و الإبن, الناطق فى الأنبياء. و بكنيسة واحدة مقدسة جامعة رسولية. و نعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. و ننتظر قيامة الأموات و حياة الدهر الآتى. آمين.*
*

*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2010)

*اخر صورة *


*:download:*



*والنهاردة معايا  اخر  صورة جديدة*​​*فيها غلط  مييييييييين هيعرف الغلطة*



*:download:*

*



*
* 

*​*
**:download:*


*منتظرة الاجابة*


:download:​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (18 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
المفروض ان في قدام المسيح كاس وطبق واحد بس
اللي فيه الخبز
المفروض ان ده خميس العهد
مكنش في علي الترابزه الا الكاس والطبق
بس اللي امام السيد المسيح
شكرا ليكي
وياريت متكنش دي اخر صوره
سلام المسيح مع الجميع
​


----------



## Mason (18 مارس 2010)

_الغلطة كان على المائدة كاس وقربانة بس _​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (18 مارس 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> المفروض ان في قدام المسيح كاس وطبق واحد بس
> اللي فيه الخبز
> المفروض ان ده خميس العهد
> ...


يارب سلام
ملحوظه
الاطباق الكثيره دي
توحي علي انه عشاء عادي
المفروض انه تحول الجسد والدم
شكراااا ليكي جدا
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2010)

*دى صورة العشاء الربانى....والمفروض يكونوا 11 تلميذ  مش 12
لان يهوذا خرج...
*​


----------



## toty sefo (18 مارس 2010)

*لو ان دى صوره العشاء الربانى يبقى المفروض فيها 11 تلميذ بس لان يهوذا مش موجود *
*وكان فى خبز وكاس امام المسيح فقط *

*لو ان دى صوره العشاء اللى بعد قيامه السيد المسيح فانا مش عارفه تبقى ايه الغلطه *


*ياريت ماتكونش دى اخر صوره *
*الموضوع فعلا جميل ومفيد جدا جدا*
​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *دى صورة العشاء الربانى....والمفروض يكونوا 11 تلميذ مش 12*
> 
> *لان يهوذا خرج...*​






:download:

برافو 
ابو تربو 
يا رافع راس الصعايدة كلهم 

​


فعلا فعلا فعلا




بــــــــــــــــــــــرافــــــــــــــــو​




















الاجابة بتعتك صحيحة جدا










:download:


انتهت الصور 

اتمنى يكون الموضوع سبب بركة واستفادة 
لكل 
من يدخلة 


شكرا لكم جميعا 

كلكم رائعين فعلا 

صلواتكم 


اختكم 



asmicheal​


----------



## جارجيوس (18 مارس 2010)

يوجد خطأ اخر

العشاء الرباني اقيم على الارض و ليس على طاوله و لم يجلسوا على مقاعد 


وهم كانوا متكئين على يدهم اليسرى (هذه كانت العادة عندما يجلسون ليأكلوا متكئين)​


----------

